# My HID retrofit



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

Took my FK halogen projector lights and swapped HID projectors from hidplanet.com. Spray painted the inside flat black. They didn't come out great, but that's ok. The light output will make me forget the imperfections. Installed Hella leveling motors. I still have to install new rheostat and run a wire to the headlights. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks
The other headlight took me a long time to finish. It was a combination of lack of time and figuring out how to swap out the projectors. It wasn't easy. Once I figured out how, the other headlight (pictured) took only 3 days to finish. Once installed on the car, the difference will be dramatic.


----------



## elgan m (Jan 29, 2007)

Which kit did you purchase?
I'm looking to do a retro fit hid installiation on a pair of Hella Celis headlights...
Although I'm not very educated on what I'd need to retro....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

He didn't buy a kit...he retrofitted OEM HID projectors into his lamps. The beauty of this is that he never has to buy a "kit" again b/c it's all OEM stuff.
Get a ballast and a d2s bulb and you're set (simply stated).


----------



## elgan m (Jan 29, 2007)

yea..
I was just wondering what "kit" or things he bought on hidplanet.com , as they have the oem kits , but theres a few different d2s kits now that you have mentioned it, ranging in price...
Dont want to spend too much money .... if i dont have to


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (elgan m)*

My brother's friend was selling slightly used Hella ballasts with Osram bulbs for $250. The projectors were $100 from hidplanet. http://www.hidplanet.com/bosch.html The back cover had to be modified to accomodate the additional height of the bulb plug, but everything fits inside the engine bay. Also had to cut out a hole in back cover for the wires. I'll get pics of that too. Oh, and the ballasts I have are similar to this (same manufacturer) http://www.hidplanet.com/ballasts.html. 


_Modified by SinisterMind at 8:33 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## mista dubba dubba (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

Did the bosch projector mounting points match up well with the existing points on the fk housings? I heard that the valeo projectors are a direct swap for the fk halogens, but can's seem to find a source for these. The bosch units are supposed to have better light output, but I'm unsure of how easily they swap into the fk headlights. Thanks.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (mista dubba dubba)*

Unfortunately the Bosch projectors don't match up with original headlight mouning holes. If the Valeo projectors work better, then I would suggest getting those.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

Here's the finished product. Not pretty to look at.


----------



## elgan m (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the info!
You have those installed yet?
It'd be sweet if I could see what they looked like turned on








So, you had to do many mod's to make that setup work?
I want retrofitted hid's but I want something that maybe isnt so "custom" .... maybe








I cant wait to see those on a car... FK is a vurrrry hawt light (Y)


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (elgan m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elgan m* »_Thanks for all the info!
You have those installed yet?
It'd be sweet if I could see what they looked like turned on








So, you had to do many mod's to make that setup work?
I want retrofitted hid's but I want something that maybe isnt so "custom" .... maybe








I cant wait to see those on a car... FK is a vurrrry hawt light (Y)

I wanted to install them today, but the temp is in low 20s. There wasn't much custom work done as much as being creative with what I had. I used JBweld to set the projector in place and then drilled holes to secure the projector with screws and nylon lock nuts. I did use my Dremel quite a bit.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: My HID retrofit (SinisterMind)*

huge props for taking the effort to do a retrofit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i think the flat black looks good personally. and you did the right thing by running the wires out the bottom of the lamp (instead of the back) to help avoid water running in. great job overall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
please do post beam pattern pics when you get a chance to help out others that may find this thread later. 
p.s. don't forget your relay harness


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My HID retrofit (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
please do post beam pattern pics when you get a chance to help out others that may find this thread later. 
p.s. don't forget your relay harness









I will get beam pics once installed. As far as relay, I've had these installed before retrofit and worked just fine without the relay. My bro says I don't need it and he knows his electronics. We shall see.
Oh, and thanks for kind words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: My HID retrofit (SinisterMind)*

your choice, but don't say i didn't warn you


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My HID retrofit (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_your choice, but don't say i didn't warn you









I will have a talk with my bro. If anything fails I'll kill him.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My HID retrofit (SinisterMind)*

Back from the dead. Plugged them in and the intense light showed that the projectors were dirty.














I was disgusted with myself and put them away. Finally took them apart again and cleaned the projectors. Everything should be good now. I was planning on installing them today, but I'm coming down with an illness (thanks to my wife who works at pediatricians office). I'll try to install them very soon.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My HID retrofit (SinisterMind)*

Finally got healthy and installed the lights yesterday. Everything works great. Just have to adjust them and snap few pics. Stay tuned for night shots.


----------



## thomazwrx (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My HID retrofit (SinisterMind)*

Nice work,
I will post some pics of my headlight mod soon!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: My HID retrofit (thomazwrx)*

Bump for pictures!


----------

